

Show HN: I made a new Vim icon - emuuu
http://dribbble.com/shots/1081290-Vim-is-Rad

======
Millennium
This is, without a doubt, the most metal icon I've ever seen. I love it.

------
mutewinter
So good. Can't wait for the icns.

